# white webbing fungus(?)covering portions of sand



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm thinking you may have had to many tabs in the thank, and as they began to dissolve there wasn't enough plants sucking up the nutrients, so the left over tabs had to do something.

how many tabs did you use, and did you use the whole tab, or just a peice of it?


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

First when it was just myrio filligree and one N. stellata, it was one tab with the large clump of Myrio and the one bulb about 4 inches apart. I tried to break the tabs apart since I thought they were kind of big, but couldn't do it easily and since the packaging didnt' say anything about that, I stopped trying. The problem started with the first tab, but again, I thought it was due to a new sand tank thing since both nano tank books I read before I did this suggested using the tabs with sand and fine grain gravel. Then when I planted 2 more bulbs, I put one in between them. Did not realize how long it takes N. stellata to grow roots down or would never have done the second tab, which is where the second spot of growth started. So, I agree, there were too many nutrients and not enough rooted plants sucking them up for a while. The question is--do I have to get rid of the substrate? It's been about two weeks since I took the tabs out and when i siphon up webs, there's still the anaerobic black sand right under it again even if it is newer sand. I would think that the extra fertilizer from the tabs has to be sucked up by my vacuum or used up eventually, but how long could that take? It did take out on nana petite. Got on the stem, when I came back a couple hours later to wipe it off, the stem had ballooned into a white puff. Threw it out. Only plant it actually got on. Although, I am now floating my two reg. nanas to be on the safe side.


----------

